# 1969 GTO valance panel grills



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I was just curious to know why I hardly ever see valance panel grills on 1969 GTOs. Were they only installed on hidden headlight cars or were they a special order item? What is the deal on these outstanding looking pieces?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Those panels were only on the optional hidden headlight cars. 2nd picture #12 and #16 shows these panels. 1st picture (non hidden lights) do not show the valance grilles.


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

I thought that might be the case. In my opinion, that is the best front end ever put on a car.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed!


----------

